# Gem dandy butter churn



## deereman23 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have an OLD Gem dandy electric churn that I tore the motor apart on some time ago to replace the worn out cord, now as I am trying to put it back together I can't figure it out. Anyone know where I might find a diagram?


----------

